# Looking for an English word... Can you help me?



## Ireth (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but here goes:
I'm a non-native English speaker, and I need a little help. I'm looking for a good word(this is an importatnt text I'm writing), and I've used a dictionary to look it up but I can't choose from the results I've got because I don't know how they are used, I've never seen them in context and I'm not even sure if they describe what I want.

What I'm looking for means:_
some sort of useless object that you won't throw away, (it can be a receipt, a bottle cap, a coin, a package of something,) anything practically useless that you've kept because it has sentimental value; or something you've collected because you think it's pretty (like a pebble, a coaster, a wrapping, shiny paper, piece of a broken teacup, anything.)_

So can you please help me? How would you say this?
Thanks in advance!
:happy:


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

doodad
novelty
knickknack
accessory

are few to mention, search those words in a thesaurus to find even more.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

'Possession' might work,although it would need an adjective like nostalgic or sentimental. A kitty would work if you were meaning something of value. Heirloom if it's a family sentimental object, memento if its not. 

Collectible, souvenir, or Token would work for the shiny stuff.

For the receipt, bottlecap, et al, I'm not sure if there's a single word. If you have a couple of the items, words like Cache, hoard, pile, stash start to work.

Edit: Damn. Wheelie's are better.


----------



## aiba99 (Oct 14, 2011)

a trinket: something small, usually kept as a reminder of something/one, not particularly valuable to the world at large


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd say trinket as well.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Tchotchke also works, though it didn't originate in English.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, I'd probably say trinket or tchotchke. Gewgaw might work too, depending.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

trinket
memento
tchotchke


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree on trinket. But @Ireth, also keep in mind that English speakers in different countries may use different words (e.g. I live in Australia, and I've never heard of a "tchotchke" or a "gewgaw").


----------



## Nintendo 64 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Made an account just to help answer this question*

I think 'keepsake' is the word you're looking for here. Particularly for sentimentality.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

memento

souvenir

actually, yeah, keepsake wins


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Tchotchke also works, though it didn't originate in English.



How does one even pronounce that word?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I've never seen tchotke used in the English language


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

fourtines said:


> How does one even pronounce that word?


It's like chotch key.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

trinket
bauble
trifle
knick knack


----------



## Ireth (Nov 2, 2009)

A bit late, but I'm back...
I'd like to thank you all for taking the time to think about my problem! You've helped me a great deal, I have finally grasped the meaning of these words - I couldn't quite place them reading their multiple definitions in the dictionary. 
I've decided to explain my topic a bit more, so in the end I've used more of your expressions.
Thank you again!
I'm really grateful!:happy:


Also, special thanks to *Nintendo 64 * for the effort! 

Reading all these answers has made my day!


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

> But @Ireth , also keep in mind that English speakers in different countries may use different words (e.g. I live in Australia, and I've never heard of a "tchotchke" or a "gewgaw").


I've never heard anyone use them either. On TV or anything. I once heard the word "doodad" on TV and inferred from context. Where are those words from? America?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Probably. Along with frou frou or fluff. 



milti girl said:


> I've never heard anyone use them either. On TV or anything. I once heard the word "doodad" on TV and inferred from context. Where are those words from? America?


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

> Along with frou frou or fluff.


I thought frou frou was a band. :laughing:


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Nintendo 64 said:


> I think 'keepsake' is the word you're looking for here. Particularly for sentimentality.


currently your avatar and username name make you the coolest person here, on top of that, that's the word i had in mind


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Memento...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

from the free dictionary:
froufrou [ˈfruːˌfruː]_n_*1.* a swishing sound, as made by a long silk dress
*2.* (Clothing & Fashion) elaborate dress or ornamentation, esp worn by women[from French, of imitative origin]:happy::laughing::kitteh:






milti girl said:


> I thought frou frou was a band. :laughing:


----------



## crazyeddie (Oct 19, 2011)

milti girl said:


> I've never heard anyone use them either. On TV or anything. I once heard the word "doodad" on TV and inferred from context. Where are those words from? America?


Yeah, "tchotchke" is from Yiddish, so it gets used in New York a bit. Geegaw is more hillbilly, so probably came from Ulster Scott, I reckon.

Also, clutter might work, or white elephant.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's an obscure one, gimcrack! 

Haha no, don't use that, I'm kidding. Well it really is a word but I don't think _anyone_ says it - first time I ever saw it was in Progress Quest.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

Doodad
Trinket
Thingy (for the truly informal)


----------

